# Advice



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

hey  !

i am very lucky to have had a lovely 6 and half month old baby from my first cycle of IVF on the nhs last year. I am now 38 and would love to have a brother or sister for my little one and therefore don't want to wait too long to try for another. I will have to pay for another IVF cycle, Our infertility is unexplained, I am still breastfeeding my little one and have not had any AF since my baby was born....can anyone advise on how long i should wait before trying again for another cycle of IVF....any advice would be gratefully received.

sum


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 

my baby is 1 next week and we have planned intx for april time xxxxx it would be up to you for me this is the right time


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sum,

It is totally up to you. I had my second try for no2 last september. I felt I left it too late. I should have tried it in the first year. 
The reason I am saying this I had a check up when my DD was 7months and my ovaries were really looking good and had lots of foliculs..But a year later than that it was that great.. My doc explained the first year of having a baby renewed everything and was in ship shape. And in my case the age is a big factor.. 
Wishing you lots of luck... 
Kukixx


----------

